# Giardia



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My roommate's cat tested positive for Giardia. Her vet said she most likely got
It from my dogs. Last week, Penny had horrible diarrhea for a day, but besides that everything is normal. Is it possible they could have Giardia and not
show symptoms? Is this something that can wait until Monday to be tested for, or should I take a sample into the after hours vet? I don't know a lot about Giardia.
Thanks guys


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

If she is well in herself she could still have giardia but you don't need to go running to the out of hours vets.......the usual treatment for giardia is a 7 day course of panacur wormer followed by a 7 day break and then another 7 day course.... as it is just an intestinal parasite.....the most expensive bit of the treatment is the feacal testing.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

ALL dogs have giardia. It is in every dog's system. Stress can cause the bacteria balance to get out of control and cause a dog to display symptoms of it. If she is pooping normally now, I wouldn't even bother with the vet.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> ALL dogs have giardia. It is in every dog's system. Stress can cause the bacteria balance to get out of control and cause a dog to display symptoms of it. If she is pooping normally now, I wouldn't even bother with the vet.


Ditto to what Kristi said.
If it is a problem then a simple deworming medication is used.
I just went through checking on this when Ziggy got the bad diahrrea a few weeks ago. His case was just stress related ( he has terrible separation anxiety) and had nothing to do with giardia.
Good luck and don't stress yourself


----------

